# Rift Sensor an den Bildschirm Hub ?



## Jibbomat (23. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

Mal ne Frage zu den Sensoren der Rift.

Müssen die beide einzeln zum PC an eine USB 3.0 Buchse gelegt werden
oder kann ich die an meinem Bildschirm mit anstecken.

Der ist am USB 3.0 angesteckt und hat 1 Eingang auf 4 Ausgänge.
Am Bildschirm stecken weiter noch Tastatur und Maus.


Find im Netz nur Aussagen zu Roomscale mit mehr Sensoren.  Ich denke das ist vergleichbar und ich müsste einzeln Strippen ziehen.
Da ich aber Unsicher bin, frag ich lieber die Fachmänners und Damen.

Gruss John


----------



## Flybarless (23. Februar 2018)

Solang du nur 2 Sensoren nutzt wird es funktionieren (bei mir habe ich einen Sensor am Monitor Hub zusammen mit
XBox Empfänger, Tastatur, Maus etc). Die "Typischen" Probleme mit USB 3 und Rift kommen sobald man einen dritten
Sensor für verbessertes Roomscale nutzen möchte. Da empfiehlt Oculus selbst dann diesen an einen USB 2 Controller
zu hängen damit alles wie es soll funktioniert.

Gruss André


----------



## Jibbomat (23. Februar 2018)

Hi,

Danke für die Info.
Im Moment geht es erst mal um die 2 vorhandenen.  Dann steck ich es erst mal am Bildschirm zusammen.
Da kann ich dann erst mal herrumspielen und testen.

Ggf dann halt noch 2 USB Strippen besorgen und dann ordentlich verkabeln.

Erst mal wichtig das Ich das ordentlich Installieren kann, ohne vorher schon einen Fehler einzubauen.

Gruss John


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Februar 2018)

Funktionieren wird es auf alle Fälle, solange keine Probleme mit der Stromversorgung auftreten. Wenn die USB-Transferrate nicht mehr reicht oder zwischengeschaltete Hubs zuviel Latenz aufbauen, wirst du das an einer reduzierten Tracking-Qualität merken (Hänger, Lags), aber arbeiten tut das Ganze sogar mit USB 2.


----------



## Jibbomat (23. Februar 2018)

Hm na das Klingt nach Mediamarkt 

Dann besorg ich besser Morgen noch 2 Strippen und kriech noch mal unter den Schreibtisch zum Kabel legen  
Anschlüsse am Crosshair Hero sind ja genug dran.


----------



## OhmsLaw (24. Februar 2019)

Würd auch einzelne Kabel empfehlen. Oculus selbst rät auch dazu, im Zweifel einfach mal ausprobieren und wenns lagt kannste ja immer noch nachbessern


----------



## deady1000 (24. Februar 2019)

Es wird grundsätzlich von HUBs oder Zwischenverbindungen abgeraten, aber probieren geht über studieren.
Bei Trackingproblemen werden diese im Programm angezeigt.

Ich nutze selbst folgende Verlängerungen*:

- Headset:   2m USB 3.0 + 1,8m HDMI
- 2x Sensor: 2m USB 3.0
- 1x Sensor: 5m USB 2.0 aktiv (Gratisbeilage von Oculus, als ich den Zusatzsensor bestellte)

*Alle von AmazonBasics.

Machen keine Probleme.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

